# Copying music from Zen to PC



## supersquirrel (Dec 25, 2008)

I just got a new Creative Zen to replace my old Zen Sleek. Only problem is i am using a different computer to load my music onto it, so most of my music isn't on this computer.

Is there any way to get the tracks from my Sleek to the PC?

I found a way to drag and drop, but it does each file individually and loses all the categorisation. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Arcoiris (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the same problem trying to copy music from my Zen V plus to my PC and I was hoping to see a reply to thiis question. Can anybody help please?


----------

